# Who is our Number 1 Rival?



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Lakers?
Mavs?
Suns?
Pistons?
Rockets?
Other?

IMO...

*Lakers* aren’t good enough to be our rival right now, though in early 2000s that was an awesome rivalry.
*Suns* have still yet to beat us since like 2000 so we cant have a real rivalry until we get beat by them. I think we have a lack of respect for them since 05.
*Pistons* never really had a rivalry with us even after that 7 game series because I think we each have so much respect for each other.
*Rockets* are still 2nd round virgins in this era.

So imo its still the *Mavs*. Thats the team I fear the most this up and coming playoffs as well. They have beaten us (though they didnt take the title) as well as we have beaten them in a 7 game series. We each sort of have respect for each other but there is alot of tension. Then you have the whole Finley thing as well. Not to mention we have played some great games against them and have had some classic series against them.

What’s yalls opinions on this subject?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

From a Mavs point of view I'll turn it around and say you're right, the Spurs would be our #1 rival. Divisional competition comes first and foremost when you're fighting for a seed, so those two teams have to try and win over each other.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Mavs no question. They always play really well against us and that 2006 series was just epic. San Antonio hates Mark Cuban too.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

mavs.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ok for those picking others, heres why NOT to
lakers- we've been superior to them for 3 years, the fire is gone
suns- they never beat us!
Pistons - other then 05-06 and the finals there hasnt been much
rockets- what have they done to us?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

2 rockets fans decided to be funny and come on the spurs board


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

right now its the mavs


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

i think its the suns true the spurs are the suns achilies heel and the only thing standing in the way of steve nash and a title. but i really think if not for the getting of the bench debacle last year the suns would have upset the spurs and yes it would have been an upset for obvious reasons. what im saying is after getting decimated by the warriors i cant take the mavs seriously and if its not the mavs the closest rivals to the spurs is the suns


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

‫‬‭‮‪‫‬‭‮҉nope sorry dawg but the spurs arent number one rival with the suns mayne....


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

mavs. easily


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

Mavericks, so question about it, since the Lakers aren't what they used to be.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

It went in phases. First it has been the Rockets. I can remember those vivid season games between the Rox/Spurs in the 90's. 
Then came the Lakers, since they were the only team that prevented you guys from winning 1 or 3 more championships.
Now its no question the Mavs as they are division rivals, and top 3 team in the league. 
Who's next...?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> It went in phases. First it has been the Rockets. I can remember those vivid season games between the Rox/Spurs in the 90's.
> Then came the Lakers, since they were the only team that prevented you guys from winning 1 or 3 more championships.
> Now its no question the Mavs as they are division rivals, and top 3 team in the league.
> Who's next...?


wow, i couldnt figure out why I couldnt kill that bug on the screen..


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> It went in phases. First it has been the Rockets. I can remember those vivid season games between the Rox/Spurs in the 90's.
> Then came the Lakers, since they were the only team that prevented you guys from winning 1 or 3 more championships.
> Now its no question the Mavs as they are division rivals, and top 3 team in the league.
> Who's next...?


The Suns would follow the Mavs and then definitely the Rockets. I remember crying when the Spurs lost to the Rockets in the 1995 Conference Finals. My first heartbreaking sports loss as a kid.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

man ive cried for the spurs a few times...
vs mavericks age 12
vs suns in 2000 with duncan injured age 6 
vs lakers in 01 age 7

i was near tears vs lakers in 04 but i was mostly shocked in a bad way after .4 like i couldnt think.... man idk why people say the spurs fans are spoiled... they dont know how heartbreaking a loss is when yo have won before


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> man ive cried for the spurs a few times...
> vs mavericks age 12
> vs suns in 2000 with duncan injured age 6
> vs lakers in 01 age 7
> ...


aint gona lie, in 04 I was really close to tears...ERRRRRRR


----------

